# "in-situ" style PNG orchid vivarium. AKA "The Canopy"



## ChrisFL (Apr 17, 2011)

A green tree python also calls it home...


----------



## John M (Apr 17, 2011)

Wow, Chris....that is incredible! I love the Python too! He's a very beautiful creature. Do you have any whole viv shots? It would help to put all these photos into context. Thx.


----------



## Sirius (Apr 17, 2011)

Wow! That snake is beautiful. I second John's request. I would like to see pics of the whole vivarium, and more of the snake.


----------



## ChrisFL (Apr 17, 2011)

Thanks John!!! It's my preccciouusssss, automated seasonal lighting, misting, ventilation...


----------



## Sirius (Apr 17, 2011)

That is killer. Are those white plactic rod holders holding up the limbs? Like the kind they use in closets? Genius idea.


----------



## Shiva (Apr 17, 2011)

Very interesting. How do you heat the vivavium?


----------



## Erythrone (Apr 17, 2011)

What a pretty snake!


----------



## ChrisFL (Apr 17, 2011)

Shiva said:


> Very interesting. How do you heat the vivavium?



6 x 39 watt t5 fluorescents and 24 inches of thermostated Flexwatt.


----------



## paphioboy (Apr 17, 2011)

Beautiful display.... Snake poo as fertiliser?


----------



## ChrisFL (Apr 17, 2011)

Hahah, actually, I don't use fertilizer at all. Only thing that goes into the tank is distilled water and I clean the bottom with a dilute bleach solution once a week or so.


----------



## ChrisFL (Apr 17, 2011)

PHRAG said:


> That is killer. Are those white plactic rod holders holding up the limbs? Like the kind they use in closets? Genius idea.



Yup! I wanted the tank to resemble a cross section of canopy. Hence the no substrate and free hanging branches.


----------



## Justin (Apr 17, 2011)

the snake is gorgeous. nice work!


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 17, 2011)

Cool. I've thought about doing something like that only in my greenhouse. Still thinking.


----------



## Hera (Apr 17, 2011)

Cool display and gosh that's a beautiful snake. Love it.


----------



## John M (Apr 17, 2011)

Very nice! Thanks for the whole viv photo.


----------



## Heather (Apr 17, 2011)

That is AWESOME! I think my husband is a little worried about how cool I think that is!


----------



## Kevin (Apr 17, 2011)

Very cool! Thanks for posting!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 17, 2011)

Very nice, thanx for sharing. 87F!?!?


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 18, 2011)

Interesting environment!!!! Jean


----------



## wojtek (Apr 18, 2011)

*Morelia viridis ???*


----------



## Marc (Apr 18, 2011)

Very nice, don't the plants get damaged when the snake is slithering over the branches?

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dido (Apr 18, 2011)

very inteesting thanks for the idea.


----------



## ChrisFL (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks so much everyone for your kind words! When I get home in the evenings I love grabbing a beer or making some tea and sitting in front of the tank as the misters come on. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SkxjYd96ez4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f23MmY5vpfk

HD vids!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanx fo rthe vid-links. Was the automated system a package?


----------



## eOrchids (Apr 18, 2011)

Spectacular setup!!! :drool:


----------



## ChrisFL (Apr 18, 2011)

NYEric, 

No. The ventilation system was custom built by me from scratch, the misters are MistKing, the lighting is Nova Extreme Pro 36" t5 fixture, and the controller is a HerpKeeper Net.


----------



## jjkOC (Apr 18, 2011)

Wow.....amazing!


----------



## Evergreen (Apr 18, 2011)

Flawless! I like the natural look of the canopy, will be great to see an update when the orchids grow bigger  Awesome snake too (thanks for the vids)!


----------



## W. Beetus (Apr 18, 2011)

Wow! Great tank! I like the snake too!


----------



## Pete (Apr 19, 2011)

while distilled water is very pure and has many impurities filtered out, it is also extremely low in important minerals. watch your plants carefully.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Apr 19, 2011)

Gorgeous snake! I have 5 myself...corn snakes and king snakes. Don't keep them with orchids though...these guys are perfectly happy to knock over their water dishes, so I can imagine what they would do with orchids...probably poop on them.


----------



## ChrisFL (Apr 19, 2011)

Pete, I've been watering with distilled water for over 4 years. Last time I checked, rainwater is distilled water.


----------



## Ernie (Apr 19, 2011)

ChrisFL said:


> rainwater is distilled water.



I respectfully disagree with you here, but certainly don't argue your success! Awesome setup! 

The idea is roughly the same: water 'boils off' then condenses for collection. But rain picks up all kinds of crud from humans and Mother Nature. 

Regardless, I'd keep it up if you're seeing no signs of nutrient deficiencies.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 19, 2011)

ChrisFL said:


> Last time I checked, rainwater is distilled water.


Acid rain?


----------



## ChrisFL (Apr 21, 2011)

NYEric said:


> Acid rain?



Dissolved sulfates would make you wish it was distilled water!


----------

